# For Sale: 1972 to 1975 BMW Bavaria and 3.0 CS Parts



## ericgj8 (Oct 25, 2020)

I have for sale 1972 to 1975 Bavaria and 3.0 CS parts. It is time for me to clean out my collection of parts that I have kept for more than 40 plus years. I have carburetors, intake manifolds, complete exhaust, etc. I also have some interior parts. Please let me know what you need and I can see if I have them.

Thank you,
Eric


----------

